# Best Titty Shot Wins Free Exemestane 25mg x 30ml bottle



## maximpep (Dec 20, 2012)

*Best Titty Shot Wins Free Exemestane 25mg x 30ml bottle*


*We at Maximpep are a 100% confident that we sell the highest quality peptides and chems on the market. Post you best titty shot in the thread and we will pick the winner Monday. Winner gets a free **Exemestane 25mg x 30ml and free shipping as well. *


Best of luck to everyone, let the pics start flying.

Thanks, 

Maximpep​


----------



## ls1x (Dec 20, 2012)

Ill be first...


----------



## maximpep (Dec 22, 2012)

Contest ends Monday.....


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 22, 2012)

Im working on a few this weekend, best I got so far.


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok, let me know when I win, I begged my girl for this one !


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 22, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Ok, let me know when I win, I begged my girl for this one !



Very nice!


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 23, 2012)

Man, where are all the tits ?  Might have to sweeten the pot PP, it is Christmas !


----------



## ls1x (Dec 23, 2012)

Another angle


----------



## stan22 (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## purchaseprotein (Dec 24, 2012)

I am not here to steal anyone's fire just to look a BOOBS. lol



Retlaw said:


> Man, where are all the tits ?  Might have to sweeten the pot PP, it is Christmas !


----------



## swollen (Dec 24, 2012)

merry christmas


----------



## maximpep (Dec 24, 2012)

Great pics guy's. The contest will end tonight at 12 pm tonight. I will pic the winner tomorrow for Christmas.


----------



## Z499 (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 24, 2012)

Z499 said:


>



That damn milkshake...


----------



## ls1x (Dec 25, 2012)

Who is the winner?


----------



## maximpep (Dec 25, 2012)

Thank you guys for all the pic's. I will run contests every month so everyone has a chanced to win.  The Christmas spirit is all about giving so. I am going to pick 2 winners. First one is Is1x who posted 1st and had 2 pics. The second winner is Retlaw who my wife thought was the best over all pic and she pointed out his was dated. If both winners could just pm your email addresses and your shipping addresses. I will ship each of you a free bottle with free shipping. I am sorry everyone couldn't win. But I promise there will be more to win stay tuned.


----------



## swollen (Dec 26, 2012)

Sounds awesome maximpep!, lookin' forward to the contests!

conGratz to Is1x & Retlaw! Great tit pics guys!! Enjoy the Stane..


----------



## ls1x (Dec 26, 2012)

Hell yea!!! Now need to win a big gear contest lol. Thanks maximpep for the opportunity


----------

